# Where to get unistrut



## Monkey Mark (5 Mar 2016)

Does anyone know where i can buy unistrut in Durham? 
I'm only after a length or two so its not worth paying the delivery costs I've seen so far


----------



## blackrodd (5 Mar 2016)

I'm afraid you'll have to trawl around the 'phone book and internet you'r self as the best I can find is free delivery on goods valued over £49.95.
Regards Rodders

http://www.thesitebox.com/electrical-an ... oCWJvw_wcB


----------



## mikebeetle (6 Mar 2016)

Any good electrical distributor


----------



## jimmy_s (6 Mar 2016)

Heating merchants such as BSS and Piipeline Centre will also stock it. If you haven't got one of these nearby, try your local plumb centre or PTS who will be able to get it in from their sister companies. Other option would be a Hilti centre.


----------



## TFrench (8 Mar 2016)

Anywhere that sells ducting or ventilation stuff will have it too. Ours call the 40mmx40mm stuff heavy gauge, if that helps!


----------

